# Mystic ARTS



## Zeromatrious (Jun 15, 2009)

*Mystic ARTS*



This is an Original RP Concept created by myself. If you wish to join, please guide yourself in the direction of our OOC Topic. There, you can discuss matters which may concern you in the RP its self; Ask questions about the RP, other users characters, or to post a character sheet; Ask myself questions regarding locations and the overall plot and how things generally work.

Thank you for your consideration.

Let the schoolyear *BEGIN...!!!*





*The Rules:*​
If you have any questions, please direct them and any idle chatter (known as OOC) to the OOC Topic: Battledome Convo #54: Morrowind is fucking AWESOME! NO GAME WILL EVER COMPARE!




You are not allowed to control another users character. However, You may bypass this rule if said user gives you permission to do so. 




No Godmodding: Leave all of that outside of this RP, please. If you happen to see another user doing such, you may either report it to myself or take it up with the individual.




*Have fun, and make sure to be extra creative every step of the way! Let's make this a story on the scale of which noone has ever seen before!!! Hya ha ha!*​


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 15, 2009)

"Hya ha ha ha...!!! This is *awesome!* We should just stay here forever!" 

Zanders first-ever field trip had been to the mountains of Creme. They may have been called that, but they were truly the mountains of "Ice Cream." Giving it the name "Creme" just made it sound a lot more...fancier than what it actually was. Although there WAS a small little resort at the base of the mountain know as the "Ice Cream Resort." All it served was ice cream. No real food, just ice cream gallore. Ice cream shaped like burgers, steaks, etc. and even flavoured like the food they mimiced, too! It was a paradise for many.

Zander  quickly came tumbling down the side of the slope, a happy little Hot Dog following right behind him, barking the whole way. 

With a great "THUMP!" Zander had smacked his face flat in to the center of a great choclate-covered boulder that had been placed smack-dab in the middle of the mountain.

"Oh? Who put this here...? Hya! Who cares!"  he said gleefully, before slobbering all over the rock in an attempt to lick it clean. 

"Ahh...! What are you doing!?!?" came a voice from just beyond the nearby hill. "Stop that! Noo!!! Don't lick that!!!" it said again, before finally a very large man wearing a colorful business suit and having a bushy-yet-stylish multi-colored afro came running up beside Zander, wielding his fist to smash Zander's head in to the chocolate lump. "Oh woe is you, good sir! Why are you licking the rocks!? Stop that! You'll get sick!!!"

"What the hell was that, Liforre!? They're made of *chocolate*! They're for _*eating*_!!!" exclaimed Zander, rubbing his bruised noggin while clinging to the solid slab of delicious chocolate.

Liforre let out a sigh. "No, no, no! You're not eating the scenery, Mr.Zander!!! These are decoarations for the mountain! You can't just---!!! AHHH! Stop that!!!" He yelled, watching as Zander began to chew on the rock its self. He reached forward in desperation and then held tightly to Zander's waist, beginning to pull with all of his might. Regardless of what he did, Zander would not let go, and anchored himself in to the rock with his teeth. "Let gooooo---!!! Let go, let go, let go!!! You'll get sick! You'll grow hair everywhere! You'll....I don't know!!! Just let the the rock go!"

"No!" said Zander sloppily, still slobbering all over the rock and holding on for dear life.

"When you hired me I didn't think you'd be doing *this*!!! Aghhh...!!! Why can't you just eat the snow!? That's ice cream too, you know! Sir! SIR!!!"

And so their groans and yells were heard all over the mountain. Ilforre had quite the time ahead of him. Oh yes, and the dog still barked away, completely ignored by the two arguing "men."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 15, 2009)

Elikku walked around staring at the scenery. Even though it was fake, it made him pretty hungry. Thankfully, he had brought some ice cream just in case. Chumping at it, he continued walking and enjoying the enviroment until he saw Zander eating a giant boulder that was supposedly made of chocolate. "Uhh.. Zander..." he called, but, realizing that he was listening, he grabbed his small canvas and brush, then began painting. He drew a small bomb and threw it at the two men, "Uhhh... guys, there's a bomb right there," he warned.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2009)

“It makes my teeth hurt just looking at it…”  Sierra said chuckling.  She pulled at her camera and began taking pictures of the peak above her.  “Though it does look tasty…” Sierra shrugged at her words and began to wander the base of the mountain for a bit.  

“I have to admit the scent is wonderful…strawberry…chocolate…vanilla…mmmmm…maybe I should get something to eat…”  Sierra looked around for a place to buy something.  

“It’s all around you.  Just pick up a bit and eat it!”  a woman said overhearing Sierra.  

“Um…yeah…” Sierra mumbled looking around.  “People could have stepped on it…animals defecating on it…” she thought to herself and shivered.

“What’s the matter?  You look green…or are you just cold?”  the woman said a bit concerned.

“Um…just cold…”  Sierra said giving her a sweet smile.

“Of course.  It’s easy to get cold here.  Got to keep it below freezing or the ice cream will melt!”  the woman returned her smile and placed a hand on her shoulder.  She turned Sierra and pointed at a building a bit of a distance from them.  “Head over there Missy.  It’s the restaurant.”

“Oh…thank you ma’am!”  Sierra said with a smile and a nod before heading that way.

“Your very welcome.  Mind your step!  It gets slick!”  the woman called to her.

With a wave Sierra began the trek toward the building.  She had her camera out and was snapping pictures here and there of the scenery and a few interesting people.  It was then Sierra spotted a boy about her age with wine colored hair.  She remembered seeing him in a couple of classes.  “I can’t pass this up…what a contrast…” Sierra mumbled to herself seeing as how he stood out from the ‘snow’ around him.  The soft whirring sound could be heard as Sierra began to snap pictures of the guy.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2009)

Dustin got shivers up his spine and he was pretty sure it wasn't the ice cream. He looked around to see why he had the feeling he was being watched. 

Some girl from his classes was taking pictures of him. He smiled at Sierra. Somebody tapped him on the shoulder, so he turned to see a worker offering him ice cream.

"Um... No thanks. I'm getting sick of ice cream. Besides, it will all go to my butt. Though if you have something like... Salad, that might be a different story." Dustin told the man.

"We do not have any salad. I can bring you salad-flavored ice cream, though." The server told him.

Dustin cringed a bit. "Err, no thanks. I'm good." He declined the offer. "That's go directly to my butt too." He chuckled. Dustin really didn't have much of an ass, so he was just making excuses.

"I insist." The server was being too persistent.

"Umm... Someone's calling for me. Maybe some other time." Dustin lied, running over to Sierra. "Hey. I hope you don't mind, but I'm using you as a distraction. That server won't leave me alone." He told her, a bit embarrassed. 

"I am getting sick of ice cream." He mumbled, looking at the snow.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 16, 2009)

"What a day! What a day!!!" cried the wonderfully colored host from across the field of fluff. His voice rang clear, followed by the tell-tale "Oh woe is me!" line he constantly spat out, even if there wasn't anything big happening to him.

Appearing over the vast hills and through the thick mounds of white cream climbed the reluctant Liforre, Zander in towe. The young lad had refused to let go of the damn rock, so Liforre instead decided to take the rock and all with him. he had to get the boy to some sort of....correction facility! He did not listen, and was persistant in his eating of the chocolate decoradings, disregarding everything they had told them beforehand.

Zander was whipped over the head a few dozen times as Mr. Liforre screamed at him all the while. he did nt let up, and relentlessly slapped the boys head until he himself was blue in the face. He wouldn't let go!

"You'll get diarrhea!  Stop! Let go of the rock you heathen...!!!" He cried in vain,  though never accepting that his words just flew right over Zanders head.

It was only moments later that he was able to spot two more of Zanders classmates in the distance. An erruption of icecream rocketed in to the air and away he flew, flying forward and smashing the chocolate lump Zander stuck to in to both of them. 

"You...!!!" Liforre yelled in Sierra's direction, "and you!!!" he continued as his finger passed between both Dustin and Sierra, "get this...this child off of the decorations! He's eating our decorations!!!" He cried, flailing the rock about as Zander's torso flopped from side-to-side. he waved a good sign of "hello!" in the process, though didn't open his mouth as he'd been FAR too busy eating.

"That's it...!!! You've left me* no other option*! It's time for the PEPPER!!!" said Liforre as he danced around and placed himself in dramatic positions, finally pulling a large red pepper from his trousers. "Taste the heat!!!" Liforre screamed and then jammed the pepper down Zanders throat. 

It had only been about a second or two before Zander started to cough flames. He quickly let go of the chocolate boulder and danced around the snow, begging and pleading for some water or anything of the kind! It was too bad they only served icecream. 

A few minutes had passed of having his head and tongue stuck down in to a mound of vanilla "snow," all the while Liforre danced up the hill behind them with the rock in tow. "Bastard...!!!" screamed Zander. he flopped from one way to the other, and then back around again. He was no worse than a fish out of water.

After another few minutes, he thought everything was okay again...and that it was safe to relieve himself from freezing his face off. "Where to next...!?" he questioned, casting a quick smile to both of his peers.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

After observing Zander's strange behavior, Elikku walked away and decided to get some more ice cream. He ventured through the various pathways that were covered in all sorts of ice cream- related painst and decor. Soon, after walking for about a few minutes, he found himself lost, but continued anyways. 

Finally, he had found a couple of students from his school, and, thankfully, he recognized them. He walked over to the two tapping the shoulders of a girl who was snapping pictures of the scenery, "Hey, Sierra," he greeted, "Sorry to bother you, I'm kind of lost."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 16, 2009)

Jesu stood alone and away from his classmates while at the mountains. He was using his cell phone that alos doubled as a MP3 player to drown out some of the noise around him. His numerous studded belts gleamed slightly in the sun. His long, dark brown hair covered the majority of half his face. He hadn't had the time to put his contacts in so he was wearing a pair of thick, black rimmed glassed. He watched some of his classmates clowning around, but Jesu preferred to be antisocial and stayed away from the crowd.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 16, 2009)

Sierra and Dustin gave both Zander and Elikku a 'Um hi... what the heck was that all about?' face. Dustin shook it off and finally spoke up.

"Sierra and I were just talking about heading over to the restaurant. You could all join, but it seems that you've been eating quite a bit already, Sanders." He said.

"Zander." Sierra corrected. "Yeah. We were going over to the restaurant. Want to come with?" She asked them, laughing a bit at what Dustin said about Zander having already eaten quite a bit.

"Oh yeah. Zander. Sorry about that." He laughed, scratching his head. "Shall we?" He asked the group, checking the time on his phone before walking toward the restaurant, Sierra following.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 17, 2009)

"You!!!" Boomed Zander. He myseteriously sprang up  just behind Jesu and gave him a shove. "You too! Hya ha ha ha! Don't think you're going to get away with bein' all by yourself this whole tricp." He snickered. Zander wasn't a one for seeing others by themselves, especially if it was by their own choice. "You've got the chance, so get the hell down there...!!!" 

With a kick and a holler, he'd give Jesu the biggest boot he could muster and sent him flying down over the mounds of icecream and at the feet of the others. "Ya ha!" He'd laugh with a finishing grin. 

In no time at all he'd helped the young fellow up and dusted the icecream off of his clothes. "He he... Sorry about that, but I didn't think there'd be any other way. Mind you I didn't really make a list...." And so he rambled on-and-on, not making a bit of sense after having gotten the important stuff out. He simply went on a tangent about how everyone should make a list for everything they did and all that jazz.

"So anyway..." he finished, quickly turning towards both Sierra and Dustin,catching up to them post-haste. "Let's GO!!!"  He hollered. If it weren't enough to deafen you...then it'd be a surprise if anything could!

Zander rushed ahead of his classmates, smashing in to Elikku though not caring so much as to stop and see how he was. He just dragged the poor sap along with him! "We're gonna eat hamburgar icecream, and steak icecream, and...Oh! Hya ha ha! Icecream flavoured icecream!!! Just imagine!?" Thus both he and Elikku set off on their grand adventure...towards the restaurant a few mintues down the hill.

To be a good sport he'd wait at the entrance for them. In the mean time he thought it neccessary to tell Elikku about how great everything on the mountain was. He quickly drifted from that topic and slid in to something regarding the tour guide that was with him before...but then he again went back in to eating the scenery and such.

Such was Zander.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Elikku smiled and laughed, "Sure, I'll come," he said happily. Elikku was about to say something else until he saw Jesu fall at his feet, "Are you o-?" he was about to ask, but Zander beat him to it and helped the poor guy up. He shook his head, trying hard not to laugh at the spectacle of a comedic show which is Zander, until he was ran over and dragged along by Zander, himself. At first, he didn't realize what was happening until he realized his shoes were leaving marks across the floor. "Uh... Zander," he called, "could you please let me go?" Of course, Zander wasn't listening, he just went on about what he was about to do at the resturant. Elikku realized that he had to options: Whether find a way to get free and run, or close his ears and hope for the best. Idiotically, and possibly the worst choice he made ever, he just closed his ears to prevent himself from getting death and went along with being dragged.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 17, 2009)

Jesu glares at his classmate as he watches Zander brush off his clothes, '_Already someone I dislike here..._' Jesu thinks to himself. He wipes off his phone and glasses with a rag he kept handy in his back pocket. He put his headphones back on and walks into the restaurant where he walks to a small table that seemed slightly secluded from the rest. The light within the restaurant glinted off his glasses produced a slight glae that blocked the sight in his left eye.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

Dustin watched Jesu as he moved to a secluded table. Something about him... It made Dustin wonder. He stared without realizing. He was wondering about Jesu's talents. Sierra shook Dustin on his shoulder. That made him break his stare and regain his concentration.

"Got a crush?" Sierra whispered in Dustin's ear so nobody else would hear. She giggle slightly as they got to a table. Sierra sat down and Dustin sat right next to her.

"Nah. I'm not a 'piercings' person." Dustin chuckled. He waited for the others to sit down.

"I see." Sierra laughed a bit. "Why's that?" She asked him.

"Needles. Freak me out. No piercings on me, no tattoos. Planning to keep in that way. Well, except for simple ear piercings. One in each. Nothing excessive. If I want to be wearing any jewelery, I'm a rings and necklace person. I love rings." Dustin explained, showing her the rings on his hands. There were six total.

Sierra simply smiled and pointed at the chairs, signaling the others to sit down.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 18, 2009)

"Oh. Sorry about that! Hya ha ha! You should've told me sooner!" 

It seemed like both Dustin and Sierra were in quite a rush. They must have been as hungry as he was! Of course wandering around on such a steep lope for over half of the day would make anyone hungry. Sure, the mountain was made of icecream and all...but that became sickening after a while (just like eating any one food for too long will turn you from it!)

"Oi, oi.... Looks like they're in a rush!" He said, waving his finger in Dustin's direction. They'd already gone and taken a seat and everything, though....it was just the two of them. Jesu was nowhere to be found! "Where'd he run off to?" Zander pondered as he dragged Elikku in to the dining area with him. His eyes scanned all around the room, and then they finally sat on the lone figure to the side. "Hey!!!"

In a moments notice Elikku would have found that Zander had release his grip and gone for Jesu...again. He placed both of his hands on the back of the chair, tilted it back, and then rocketed it over to the other table with Dustin and Sierra. "Hya ha ha! Nice try!" He chuckled.

After all the action had settled down, Zander went and got himself a chair and sat down amongst the group. Elikku would have made his way over sooner or later, lest he also wished to be hunted down. Zander was not going to allow any of--whom he considered--his friends to go and sit by themselves! If they tried it, he'd chase right after them again and push them back in to the group post-haste!

They'd been sitting for at least five minutes before a waiter finally wandered over and decided to take their orders. Zander ordered a good ten things, but didn't pay attention to what the rest of them had requested; he was off in dream land thinking about the many delicious icecreams he'd soon have the pleasure of gulping down. It made him smile. 

After they'd all gotten what they had asked for, a dreadful thought hit Zander as soon assoon as he begun to eat his feast. "Ahh!!!" He screamed, "it's supepr time already!? You mean we were here that long!? That's not fair! I didn't want to go back THAT quickly!!!" True enough, as the field trip was only supposed to last a single day before they were shipped back to the school later in the evening. Later had come, and bus had already been deployed to come and pick them up. Zander cringed, and sucked painfully on his spoon in a childish manner. "That's so unfair..." he mumbled.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

Nolas had long seperated from the group and now was trying out some of the ice cream suggested by the locals at a nearby shop. "TRY THE MINT VINEGAR SURPRISE" An over excited overweight woman asked, her body rocking with the motion of her voice as she looked on with sheer glee. Nolas picked up the ice cream cone and reluctantly licked it surpringsly it was alot worse then the name implied but to be polite Nolas smile at the lady. "It's good" Nolas said as the Woman's half open eyes widen "REALLY! STAY HERE ILL BRING SOME MORE FLAVORS FOR YOU TO TRY" And with that she dissapeared to the back of shop.

"This ladies gonna kill me" Nolas thought as he gagged from the sheer horror of the home made ice cream's taste. Looking around he spotted a large poster and grin "Sorry lady but i've gotta run" Moments later the woman came out with boxes upon boxes of putrid ice cream for Nolas to try. "HERE YOU GO!" She bellowed out at the unusaully quite Nolas who seemed as if he was posing. "OH PERHAPS YOU WANT ME TO FEED YOU!" The woman said as she gladly dipped a spoon in one of the random ice cream bowls and aimed it towards his mouth.

"OPEN WIDE!" As soon as the cold ice cream landed on Nolas's tongue the clone came undone and dispersed into thousands of little papers and posters. "I KILLED HIM!" The woman cried out "I'LL HAVE TO CHANGE MY NAME AND MOVE....NO...NOT AGAIN!" She said as she picked up the hundreds of sheets of paper that decorated the floor. "THIS TIME I WILL HIDE THE EVIDENCE, GOOD THINKING OLGA!" She nodded to herself in agreement as she continued to clean up.

Nolas continued walking and passed a man who was advertising a contest Via flyers and yelling "TOP ICE CREAM EATER! THE WINNER GETS A FREE VACATION AND 100,000 DOLLARS" Nolas's ears quickly glued to it "A hundred thousand...." Running back to the man so fast he almost fell back from surprise "WHERE'S IT TAKING PLACE OLD MAN!" Nolas interrogated the man with a paper Shuriken in hand. "D-d-down by the Ice Cream Mall" Letting him go Nolas ran towards it with the cash prize in mind.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 18, 2009)

"I don't fucking care, there was a giant wab of hair in my food!" Vito yelled at the chef, pointing over at his table with the plate. The chef's face began to get red, not liking the attention that was being drawn.

"Well, I can't do anything abou-" the chef said, before being cut off by Vito.

"Just give me my fucking money back, fat ass!" Vito yelled, crossing his arms at the chef. The chef growled and brought him his money, Vito swiping it out of his hands. Vito walked over to the table Dustin was sitting at and grabbed a chair, sitting down in it.

"Hello. Dustin, right?" Vito said, counting the money with a few glances at Dustin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

Dustin nodded. "Yep. That's... Me." He said, smiling at Vito. He took a glance over at Jesu, who Zander just wouldn't leave be. Dustin returned his attention to Vito. "What brings you to our table?" He asked.

Sierra waved at Vito then looked at Zander. "Zander. If he want's to be alone, you should let him be alone. And... Don't be so rough with him." She told him, shaking her head and looking at Jesu. Sierra sighed.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 18, 2009)

Moments after being dragged, Elikku, who had his ears and eyes closed throughout the ride, felt himself being dropped. He looked around and noticed that Zander had left him, relief entering his heart, "Finally..." he thought as he got up. He began to make his way to the rest of the group until he felt something soft and round on his back, then arms came from behind him, holding some ice cream, "Hello there, sir," a voice suddenly called to him seductively, "Would you like some ice cream?" At this point, something awakened within Elikku, something powerful, something that he never felt before in his life. Strangely, he was aware that this would come, his parent's told him about a feeling that would awaken within you in a certain situation when you are around a woman. He tried hard to hold back this feeling, then took a deep breathe to finally answer the woman, "Sorry, ma'am, but I have to meet with someone." But, he had made a mistake that seemed worth it at the time, he bowed his head solemnly, only to get it stuck in between the woman's chest, "I'm sorry," he said as he quickly raised his head and turned around. The woman laughed and giggled, she could tell that this was his first time experiencing something like this and let it slide, "Its okay, doll, but be careful next time," the woman winked at him, Elikku turned around and blushed, then, he boldly walked off. "Looks like the institute has some interesting students in its class, this might be fun," she said as she walked away to another customer. Meanwhile, Elikku finally made it back to Sierra, Dustin, and the others. He slung himself over the table, his body feeling vaguely exhausted, "I felt something wonderful today," he said, "but I don't think I want to feel it again."


----------

